# What does help Anxiety?



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi I have been on Buspar for 8 weekd now, and I feel worse not better. am so angry and agressive all the time.I am also on Nortriptyline 30mg per day. I was told that it is ok to take togther. I have been on Nort before for TM joint problem, but wasnt this bad.What do people take for anxiety that helps?Fiona


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take Buspar for my anxiety, I was given Nortriptyline for the Ibs-d before I went on Buspar and the nortrip made me feel awful, and I had to stop taking it. I am on 45 mg Mirtazapine for depression also.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

How awful?.. I'm aggresive , agerated,tearfull, . How have you found the Mirtazapine?.. Have you been on Venlafaxine?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would recommend adding a daily meditation or relaxation technique practice. It can really be hard to start that as sometimes it doesn't seem to do much good, but if you can learn to get a break from the anxiety for a bit, or even help to calm it down when it gets bad that can be useful.The problem is often you have to practice regularly for a few weeks before seeing a lot of help so it is something easy to give up on.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fiona have you reported how you feel to your Dr??? Sometimes antidepressants have an increase in anxiety, agression, agitation even depression itself.. etc... as a side effect. That is pretty common... so don't be upset by that.  It can happen to anyone on antidepressants. You NEED to tell your Dr and perhaps try a different anti-depressant or perhaps you need an additional med, or a different type of med etc. It is _really_ important to report how you feel to your Dr hon.Please do that and then let us know how you are doing.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

FIONA123I had already started the Mirtazapine for the depression when I was prescribed the Nortrip for the Ibs-D and I think they did not go well for me, they made me feel very tearfull, more anxious and like I was loosing my mind. I have not tried Venlafaxine. I do find the Buspar very good for the anxiety.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi AllThanks for all your posts. I am going to the doctor today. I have just spoken to my Anxiety consultant, and he said that the Buspar and Nort should be ok together. I really want to give the Nort abit longer, as I have only been on the 30mg 4 weeks, and My stomach doc said should start 6 to 8 weeks..I need to calm my nerves down, as when my stomach aches, it sets my anxiety off..Kathleen - Thanks for your advice about relaxation. have bought a cd yeaterday, so I will take your advice and start to listen to that.I looked at the side effect of Nortripyline, and it does say Anxiety, aggerative etc..so not as worried.Fiona x


----------



## IrvinPlank (Mar 29, 2010)

Research on anxiety, depression and exercise shows that the psychological and physical benefits of exercise can also help reduce anxiety and improve mood.Releasing feel-good brain chemicals that may ease depression.Certainly running, lifting weights, playing basketball and other fitness activities that get your heart pumping can help. But so can gardening, washing your car, or strolling around the block and other less intense activities. Anything that gets you off the couch and moving is exercise that can help improve your mood.


----------

